# Volt meter wiring



## [email protected]! (30/1/18)

Hi all

Almost finished on my control box. Have one question i was hoping someone could assist me with. Where do i wire in the volt meter? It's got two wires and is different to the electric brewery one. I've otherwise mostly followed their design. It's this volt/amp meter https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7_50&products_id=490.

Thanks for the help, seriously keen on using my new brewery.

Hawk


----------



## Alchomist (30/1/18)

You really should have an electrician install that for you. Mine are the 12v version so wired differently.
Having said that, they are an incredibly handy gadget to have. Not only working out the cost per brew/month/annum, but also finding the tipping point for your breaker when you’ve got elements, pumps, fridges etc all going at once.


----------



## [email protected]! (31/1/18)

I've wired the whole thing myself. This is just the final bit of a self build. I'm just using a non-standard volt/amp meter and so not sure where to wire it.


----------



## koshari (31/1/18)

Firstly what you have there is a power meter (or more precisely a combo amp volt meter which is literally the same thing) rather than a volt meter. Reading the link provided it says it has an ac transformer which must be referring to a CT or current transformer. Do you have a CT with your meter??? i also tend to agree with alcomest, if your not experienced in working with mains its not a great idea to be doing the LV part yourself. At least consider getting someone to run an eye over it before powering up. Are you going to do the IR and earth continuity tests yourself?


----------



## dblunn (31/1/18)

There is a diagram in the link you supplied. The voltage sensing wires go across the load (heater element) and the current transformer has one of the wires to the load passing through the it's core.


----------



## Camo6 (31/1/18)

Not sure if I'd follow those Auber diagrams as they're switching the neutral to the element. This means you'll have a hard active at the heater element at all times and an open neutral when the relay is open. Very dangerous.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (31/1/18)

Is this the one? 
I can't open your link? 

2 wires across load and current transformer on 1 phase.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (1/2/18)

I think that's what Camo is getting at. 
It's drawn across the active phase only.
Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Camo6 (2/2/18)

Thefatdoghead said:


> I think that's what Camo is getting at.
> It's drawn across the active phase only.
> Correct me if I'm wrong.




I'm referring to the upper drawing for 110v wiring which is similar in practice to our methods. The 240/220? V drawing underneath is invalid as the yanks use two hot legs to achieve their higher voltage level which is mainly only used for larger appliances like dryers etc.
Aubers directions for wiring the meter look fine: The voltmeter wires reading the potential difference over the load and the ct measuring the amps through one wire. What I don't like, and is illegal in Aus, is the circuit wiring to the heater which uses the ssr to switch the neutral and not the active. The neutral cannot be switched unless it opens at the same time as the active.
Also, in the instructions it states that the meter is powered by the voltmeter connections. So, if it was wired to a switched active it would only power when the ssr pulses. You'd be better off using a hard active closer to the source of supply which would also have the benefit of giving you the total voltages that the entire system is drawing. I'd be doing similar with the ct.
Anyway, your sparky will need to double check all this before commissioning.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (2/2/18)

If it were me I would do that as well. 
Have the induction transformer or CT over a main power phase for full system current and have the voltmeter across the main power contactor active and neutral phases. 
I mean the voltmeter would just be for show but the Amps are what you really want to see. 

I would like to incorporate a meter to give me the kw hours to see how much brewday costs. 
Wouldn't be to difficult.


----------



## [email protected]! (6/2/18)

Cheers, i figured it out. Volt meter gets wired to the hot netural in on the power in coil. Makes sens really. The amp meter only has the hot cable from the power coil running through it. 

Cheers

Hawk


----------



## mashhammer (22/4/18)

@[email protected], you are a wild and crazy guy. Lol. This is stuff for Automation experts if you stray from a straight design....


----------

